# Portia is SMILING!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My!! You have two beauties there!!! And yes, they DO look very happy with each other!
Portia's smiling face is just adorable!!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Her smile is beautiful...


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Gorgeous smile! I love the contrast between the black lips and the fur. Pebbles isn't what I'd call a smiley dog, but she smiles when she's happy or excited, like when we're out walking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

Portia looks 100% like my spoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers2:
Yes, my dog also often looks like she is smiling!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes that is one beautiful smile.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

All three ladies (and the gentleman) are gorgeous. Portia is getting so big! Misha isn't much of a smiling boy as of yet. I think perhaps he is so busy all the time (or dead asleep) that he doesn't have the time to just smile. Vernon has a big smile like Portia and Vixen has a crooked grin. I think they got the smile gene from their spoo dad.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Vernon has a big smile like Portia and Vixen has a crooked grin. I think they got the smile gene from their spoo dad.


ROFL!!! You are so funny Vixen! <3 

Thanks for the compliments, you guys!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! she is just beautiful! so is your daughter!


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Pamela said:


> wow! she is just beautiful! so is your daughter!


Thank you!!! Lucky for me I have a cute hubby... lol


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful! Paul


----------

